# Bay Area All-Girl Band?



## Mei (Oct 16, 2012)

My friend and I are looking for a drummer and possibly a bassist for an all girl punk-based (other incorporated styles will be discussed on a basis of our members' musical backgrounds and influences) band called PLATYPUSSY.

Anybody interested?


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

can i just crossdress as a girl? or do i actually have to have a vagina?, i could just tuck it in and when we make it big it'll be some whole scandel and i'll take all the fame seperating and starting a stand alone pop career


----------



## Mei (Oct 16, 2012)

i'm cool with trans ladies and drag queens being in the band but it has to be actual drag queens or trans people, i'm not down with someone doing it to make a mockery of that whole culture


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

Dude i'm staying at the local LGBTQ part of town, tons of trannies here but there all black so not really my type


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 16, 2012)

Just...stop. Please. Your ignorance is making you look silly.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol okay, but seriously it is a laughable culture....


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

not to say our isnt either,

But hedwig and the angry inch rocked, lol
Lady sata
Breakfest on pluto


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 16, 2012)

Quit with the sexist/homophobic shit. Seriously, it's against the rules of the board.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

Dude i'm not sexist or homophobic your just trying too hard


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

i said it's a funny culture and your all like "lEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!!!"


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

dAMN DUDE CALM DOWN, it's okay if your a transvestite, i let trannies suck me dick every now and then dude, they're my friends, i bet i have more gay/trans friends then you do, you probably never even met any of them, so don't try to protect something you know nothing of and probably dont give a shit about in the first place


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 16, 2012)

Not really, I'm a queer-rights activist; jackass.


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 16, 2012)

I just reported you for sexism/homophobia and not being funny. I tried to settle this in a civil manner.


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe you should be begging for zines to educate yourself instead of road kids punk clothes, douche bag.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't read your shitty zines dude, i read the bible


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn because opf people like you i cant even have a damn laugh on the internet


----------



## tartar (Oct 16, 2012)

why the fuck would you take your life sooo seriously. plus who the fuck takes words soooo seriously people like you try soooo hard to make the world a better place. But really ur making it worse by censoring everything. A word is a represntation of an object idea etc, obviously when a word goes through your mind the end result is you think of the negativity in everything. People like you dont even realize that you want to make the world all 1984 and shit.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 16, 2012)

I wasn't sexist or homophobic, your just a cop with his finger on the trigger ready tio take a bum to jail for drinking a beer under a bridge, your the reason kids get thier dogs taken by the police, same basic jump the gun don't even try and see what happens type of person, i'm a crossdresser your fucking turd

so don't call me a sexist or homophobe again dude, the most activism you've probably ever done is this i dont know why anyone would want you fighting for them anyways it's like having someone who beats puppies working at a ASPCA


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Oct 16, 2012)

shut stop while yer ahead man


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 17, 2012)

This exploded into an unnecessary flame war. Thread locked and users warned.


----------

